# Random car questions?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Wash with DAWN dishwashing liquid. 

Environmentally safe, surrounds the oils, isolates it, degrades it to basic compounds. 


ED


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rags can be used until they are too dirty to be effective. DO NOT launder them. This can contaminate your washer and start a fire in your dryer.
Yes, Dawn dish soap works wonders to get oil and grease off surfaces, including skin. But I don't recall ever washing any of my funnels or catch pans with soap and water. Usually just wiping them out has proved sufficient for storage and subsequent use. If it's something truly funky that was used in them, brakes part cleaner or degreaser sprayed into them did the trick. Brake parts cleaner is a volatile solvent, meaning it will evaporate in short order once it washes the petroleum product away. To use, first wipe bulk of grease or oil with a rag then spray with cleaner over newspapers that can be thrown away after the solvent evaporates.
Do not use items that had vehicle fluids in them in the kitchen ever again. It is ok to re use funnels for different fluids--the little residue left in them won't hurt, ie motor oil funnel for power steering fluid. The place where extra care should be taken is to avoid any petroleum residue (and water for that matter) going into brake or clutch fluid--use a cleaned funnel here.
Hope this helps. Happy motoring!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Wash rags by hand only, and line dry.

Never use your clothing laundry for things that it is not meant for, not even throw rugs. 

Sheesh, who would have thought that washing grease rags in the washer was OK? :vs_smirk:


ED


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Wash rags by hand only, and line dry.
> 
> Never use your clothing laundry for things that it is not meant for, not even throw rugs.
> 
> ...


Must admit years ago when I did a lot of greasy work, I would put the rags in a can and after I got what I thought was a full load, I took them to the laundromat. Not really a good thing thinking back.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> ....
> Sheesh, who would have thought that washing grease rags in the washer was OK? :vs_smirk:
> 
> 
> ED


Lol. You'd be surprised. Apparently someone thought it was ok since there are now warnings in the dryer literature.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike Milam said:


> Must admit years ago when I did a lot of greasy work, I would put the rags in a can and after I got what I thought was a full load, I took them to the laundromat. Not really a good thing thinking back.



Mike..... For about 9 months as I learned the industry, I worked on site drilling O&G.

Basically, our only option was to use the laundramat for our work clothes, and the local laundramat even had several machines labeled as such. We'd wipe them down as best you can after use.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep the local laundromats have dedicated machines for those greasy work clothes, they have to clean them daily, or they get filthy, from the oil field hands clothes. 

I too was an oil field hand 45 years ago, but found that I wanted to live a long life, so changed professions.


ED


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... I use ole ripped up cotton clothin' as grease rags,....
Use 'em til they're to filthy, greasy, oily, dirty to be of use, then toss 'em in the trash,.....

Yer funnels can be wiped out with a rag, 'tween different oils or fuels, the tiny spot ya can't reach, won't matter,.....

As far as washin' filthy, greasy, oily, dirty stuff in a washer, 'n usin' the dryer,.....

That description sounds like my clothes, 'bout every night when I get home,..... 
I strip down in the laundry room, before I step foot in the house,.....


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Put Goop on rags, clothes, bloody bandages, etc. A LOT of goop. Take all the greasy rags, clothes to the laundrymat. Wash with oxyclean on "hot." Put them in the dryer. Go home.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Disposable coveralls are available for about $1.99. Replace after every oil change if you like and that may be less than the laundromat or be thrifty and do several oil changes. 

Not familiar with laundromat prices. Haven't been in one for over 50 years.:smile:


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

If you must use a "soap", like DAWN, better to go with laundry detergent. Dawn is milder, for dishes, not strong enough for motor oil, I dont care what the propaganda paid by Procter and Gamble says in commercials "saving" ducks, and aquatic birds doused in oil. Hogwash (pun??). 

I throw the dirty rags out, but use them many times. Save the oily funnel in a clean plastic bag, tied shut. No need to clean (as long as ONLY oil was on it).


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks.

4. Is it ever safe to jack a car on grass? Even if I put plywood down first? What about for things that don't require going under the car, like rotating tires?

5. If I want to work in my garage, how long should I wait after the engine is off to close the garage door (so there's no exhaust fumes in the room)? Do they make hoses that attach to the tailpipe and go out a door? So that I can run a car indoors without risk of inhaling exhaust vapors?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 4. Is it ever safe to jack a car on grass? Even if I put plywood down first? What about for things that don't require going under the car, like rotating tires?
> NO, If you must jack it up, use some sort of stand / blocks , or other support.
> ...



Be smarter than I and always block up your vehicle, even when just changing a flat tire.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Example of the hose which I spoke of above.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-X11-exha...ash=item23aa5c02a0:g:RNgAAOSwfHFbgNR5&vxp=mtr


ED


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> farmerjohn1324 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


I planned on putting it on jack stands. Does this make it safe to be on grass?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I advise providing the jack stands a solid surface, in this situation.

A 2 foot square sheet of 1/2 inch or thicker plywood should do.

Grass has weak areas in it that might give way and let the stand sink in, causing the load to be unbalanced and collapse, and you don't want to be under that, believe me I know. 


ED


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe.?

https://www.google.com/search?q=mec...dAhWquVkKHU9ADu4QsAR6BAgCEAE&biw=1920&bih=938


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

ron45 said:


> Maybe.?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mec...dAhWquVkKHU9ADu4QsAR6BAgCEAE&biw=1920&bih=938


You're suggesting I dig a mechanic pit in my backyard?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> I advise providing the jack stands a solid surface, in this situation.
> 
> A 2 foot square sheet of 1/2 inch or thicker plywood should do.
> 
> ...


Maybe a concrete pad would be even better.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Unless there is no other option, don't get under a car on grass/dirt/gravel. If you have no other option, block the tires, front and back. Jack up the car with the jack on a long enough piece of 2x12 lumber. Put the jack stand on a piece of 2x12. Leave the jack under the car to back up the jack stand. If you have additional jack stands, use them, all under a piece of 2x12.

Then push all four corners of the car to make sure it is stable. It shouldn't move at all.

Once you have done all this, take the car down off this ghetto accident waiting to happen support system, drive to a concrete pad or Autozone parking lot and work on your car there.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> You're suggesting I dig a mechanic pit in my backyard?


By all means, do it.:biggrin2:


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bigplanz said:


> Unless there is no other option, don't get under a car on grass/dirt/gravel. If you have no other option, block the tires, front and back. Jack up the car with the jack on a long enough piece of 2x12 lumber. Put the jack stand on a piece of 2x12. Leave the jack under the car to back up the jack stand. If you have additional jack stands, use them, all under a piece of 2x12.
> 
> Then push all four corners of the car to make sure it is stable. It shouldn't move at all.
> 
> Once you have done all this, take the car down off this ghetto accident waiting to happen support system, drive to a concrete pad or Autozone parking lot and work on your car there.


I wouldn't do it if it requires me to get under the car. But there are certain jobs that require jacking that don't require getting under the car.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> farmerjohn1324 said:
> 
> 
> > You're suggesting I dig a mechanic pit in my backyard?
> ...


I think the water table is too high here in Florida to consider anything like that.

Plus, I'm sure the County would get on me.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

w0j0 said:


> The place where extra care should be taken is to avoid any petroleum residue (and water for that matter) going into brake or clutch fluid


What about windshield washer fluid?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ron45 said:


> Maybe.?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mec...dAhWquVkKHU9ADu4QsAR6BAgCEAE&biw=1920&bih=938


With help like this, who cares if the car gets repaired?

ED


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> With help like this, who cares if the car gets repaired?
> 
> ED


She doesn't want to walk very far, would be my guess. Best to fix the car.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I wouldn't do it if it requires me to get under the car. *But there are certain jobs that require jacking that don't require getting under the car.*


Ayuh,..... Those are the jobs where ya learn what the lawn or driveway will support, 'n how big a pad of which material works, in _Yer situation_,.....

It don't freeze in fla. so plain ole water will work in the windshield washer,...
Up here ya need the blue fluid, so it don't freeze solid,....

'n generally speakin' the car quits spewin' noxious gases as soon as ya turn the key off,....


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... Those are the jobs where ya learn what the lawn or driveway will support, 'n how big a pad of which material works, in _Yer situation_,.....
> 
> It don't freeze in fla. so plain ole water will work in the windshield washer,...
> Up here ya need the blue fluid, so it don't freeze solid,....
> ...


If you aren't getting under the car, support the jack with at least 1/2 inch thick piece of wood. Put a jackstand, also on wood, under it. Most important thing. Chock the wheels and put the tire under the frame.

DON'T GET UNDER A CAR JACKED UP ON GRASS!!!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

She is a member of the topside crew.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

Bigplanz said:


> If you aren't getting under the car, support the jack with at least 1/2 inch thick piece of wood. Put a jackstand, also on wood, under it. Most important thing. Chock the wheels and put the tire under the frame.
> 
> DON'T GET UNDER A CAR JACKED UP ON GRASS!!!



Mid 70's; no longer at Dealership but have some folks follow; shade tree gravy brake job; told owners gimme an hour, they're headed to Fla that afternoon; have a 72 MonteCarlo in the soft grass on jack stands in side yard; all wheels removed; on the phone w/parts place to make sure stuff is in stock while looking out window to side yard as the Monte slowly twists, burying all 4 stands. It has become one with the earth; cannot get any kind of jack under it. I then realized I had under- appreciated value of a hyd lift.
Needless to say, owners left the next day.


bg


----------

